# swell.gr : VW EOS Enhancement/Protection Session



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

swell.gr welcomed a very good friends car.

A very well cared VW EOS with all the available options on it.

After the usual wash stage and iron decontamination, car was clayed with Dodo Juice supernatural Clay with Born Slippy as lube.

Car, as mentioned before was in a very good state, only the trunk and the bonnet were corrected with Menzerna Compounding pad and Menzerna PO 203s polish. All rest paintwork and the above mentioned parts was enhanced with my high-school sweetheart Meguiars M205.

Paint cleansed with IPA and the special car was waxed with a very special wax. RaceGlaze Black Label Concours Wax.

Front grill, chrome parts, doorsteps and headlights were sealed with Zaino ClearSeal.

Windows were cleaned with Nanolex Glass Polish and sealed with Nanolex Glass Premium Sealant.

Tyre walls were dressed with Z-16 and the few trims were treated with Chemical Guys Black on Black.

























































































































































































































thanx for viewing


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

As always........ great work.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

That looks Swell  ..


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work mike


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Keith_sir said:


> As always........ great work.





dooka said:


> That looks Swell  ..





prokopas said:


> Great work mike


Thanks for your kind comments :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice Mike , shinning white :thumb:


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Excellent result Mike!
The fantastic RG Black Label Concours Wax.... gives the car a lot of extra Credits and a deep wet shine to a very difficult color!!!


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

stunning results on a beautiful car!

Well done guys!:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work as always mate.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work as always...


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

great work :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Racer said:


> Very nice Mike , shinning white :thumb:





Pavlosgreece said:


> Excellent result Mike!
> The fantastic RG Black Label Concours Wax.... gives the car a lot of extra Credits and a deep wet shine to a very difficult color!!!





markito said:


> stunning results on a beautiful car!
> 
> Well done guys!:thumb:





DMH-01 said:


> Stunning work as always mate.





tonyy said:


> Great work as always...





MAXI-MILAN said:


> great work :thumb:


Thanks for yours comments :thumb:


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Really nice work  I've received my pot of BL today, cant wait to use it  What's consistency of your pot ? Mine seems to be quite soft.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Mine wasn't soft or hard either.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Stunning mate


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Absolutely stunning. Love a white VW


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Hmmm, RG BL! 

Very nice and great work! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Your work, is always amazing with qualitative products


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Perfection should be your middle name amigo!
Ohhh yes...mike perfection tsaltas!
LOVE IT!


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Great job 
Great car
Great owner
Great Wax


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

tzotzo said:


> Great job
> Great car
> Great owner
> Great Wax


:argie:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Top work there Mike :thumb:
That White EOS came up so glossy !

Bravissimo !

Mario*


----------



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks awesome, love your work.


----------

